# régiment de marche : σύνταγμα...



## maraki35605

Καλημέρα!
Αγόρια τη βοήθειά σας. Υπάρχει η έκφραση "_σύνταγμα πορείας"  _ή _"σύνταγμα προέλασης" _ή κάτι παρόμοιο; (σύνταγμα ως στρατιωτική μονάδα πάντα)
Προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω μια φράση από τα γαλλικά, η οποία είναι régiment de marche. Régiment σημαίνει σύνταγμα και marche προέλαση, πορεία, βάδισμα, περπάτημα, βήμα κ.τ.λ.
Έχετε καμιά ιδέα πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά;


----------



## balgior

Γεια σου maraki! 

Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται γι' αυτό που λέμε "πεζοπόρο σύνταγμα"...


----------



## ireney

Χουμμμ, δεν το κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι μιλάμε για πεζοπόρο. Καλύτερα να σιγουρευτούμε πρώτα τι θα πει "régiment de marche". Βλέπετε βρήκα ότι σε ένα από τούτα υπήρχαν μηχανοκίνητες μονάδες και δεν ξέρω αν αντιδιαστέλονται στα "Régiments de Reserve" ή αυτό είναι άσχετο τελείως. Θα αλλάξω τον τίτλο, αλλά ίσως να ήταν καλό κάποιος από εμάς να ρωτήσει σε κανα Γαλλόφωνο φόρουμ.


----------



## maraki35605

régiment de réserve είναι το εφεδρικό σύνταγμα. Για το régiment de marche δεν έλαβα καμιά διαφωτιστική εξήγηση στο γαλλικό φόρουμ (τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα), αλλά πιστεύω ότι το πεζοπόρο σύνταγμα ταιριάζει.


----------



## ireney

Κοίτα, ειδική στην στρατιωτική ορολογία δεν είμαι, αλλά λίγο μετά το μήνυμά σου βρήκα ότι δημοσιεύτηκε σύνδεσμος για το εξής στο γαλλικό :
" Regiment de marche: French regiment created from battalions of different units."

Μήπως "μικτό σύνταγμα" ;


----------



## maraki35605

> *Formations provisoires, un détachement/régiment/battalion de marche regroupe des hommes de divers corps, de divers régiments et même parfois de diverses armes.
> Je pense que "de marche" veut dire créer en cours de route; puis elles sont dissoutent une fois qu'elle arrivent à destination.
> **par exemple ce lien wiki...*




 Από ότι καταλαβαίνω και σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας απάντησε ο φίλος μας από το γαλλικό φόρουμ, το régiment de marche συνιστά προσωρινή στρατιωτική μονάδα και αποτελείται απο άντρες διαφόρων σωμάτων, διαφόρων συνταγμάτων κι ακόμα μερικές φορές διαφόρων όπλων. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του ένα τέτοιο σύνταγμα δημιουργείται κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής και διαλύεται μόλις φτάνει στον προορισμό του.
Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι είναι και μεικτό και πεζοπόρο. Οι απορίες που μου γεννιούνται τώρα είναι οι εξής:
1. Το σύνταγμα ως στρατιωτική μονάδα στα ελληνικά τι περιλαμβάνει; Μήπως είναι από τη φύση του μεικτό, περιλαμβάνοντας διάφορες μονάδες και άνδρες με διάφορα όπλα, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για μεικτό σύνταγμα, ή είναι κατά βάση ομοιογενές;
2. Κι όταν λέμε πεζοπόρο σύνταγμα τι ακριβώς εννοούμε; Πεζοπόρος σημαίνει αυτός που πηγαίνει με τα πόδια. Μήπως, όμως, η σύναψη πεζοπόρο σύνταγμα σημαίνει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό; Γιατί αν σημαίνει αυτό που μας είπε ο Γάλλος (ότι δηλαδή δημιουργείται κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής και διαλύεται μόλις φτάσει στον προορισμό του), τότε θα έλεγα ότι αυτή είναι η κατάλληλη μετάφραση.


----------



## maraki35605

Παρεπιπτόντως τα λεξικά δεν δίνουν αναλυτική περιγραφή για το σύνταγμα.


----------



## ireney

Ναι, κι εγώ την ίδια εντύπωση σχημάτισα, ότι δηλαδή δημιουργούνταν για πρακτικούς μόνο λόγους (να πάμε τους άντρες από το σημείο Α στο σημείο Β),
'Ενα σύνταγμα στον ελληνικό στρατό αποτελείται από ε΄να μόνο όπλο και μάλιστα νε "ειδίκευση" (π.χ. αυτοκινούμενο πυροβολικό).
Εγώ το πεζοπόρο το καταλαβαίνω να έχει μόνο πεζικάριους. Κοίτα, είναι δυνατόν να το μεταφράσεις π.χ. "σύνταγμα πορείας" και να κάνεις υποσημείωση;


----------



## maraki35605

Σίγουρα είναι πάντα διαθέσιμη η τεχνική των επεξηγήσεων μέσω υποσημειώσεων. Αλλά αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος όρος πάνω στο θέμα είναι καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτόν. Αυτό που πρέπει να βρω τώρα είναι αν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος ορισμός για το πεζοπόρο σύνταγμα ή αν ο προσδιορισμός πεζοπόρο χρησιμοποιείται με την καθημερινή έννοια που του δίνουμε. Αν έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα (ειδικά οι άντρες που ασχολούνται και με το στρατό), παρακαλώ ας τη μοιραστεί μαζί μου.


----------



## balgior

Κι εγώ το "πεζοπόρο" το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως αποτελούμενο από πεζικάριους μόνο. Αντίθετο του "μηχανοκίνητο". Τώρα το "μικτό" αν σημαίνει πεζοί και μηχανοκίνητα (λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται) ή βατραχάνθρωποι, αλεξιπτωτιστές, ράμπο, οπλίτες, ναρκαλιευτές κτλ όλοι μαζί σα μπουγιουρντί... τι να σου πω... Αν μπορείς να περιμένεις λίγα χρόνια θα σου πω στα σίγουρα! :d


----------



## maraki35605

Νομίζω ότι όλοι το αντιλαμβανόμαστε έτσι το πεζοπόρο. Το ερώτημα είναι, αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος ορισμός στη στρατιωτική ορολογία.


----------



## ireney

Κοίτα, δεν λέω ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει, και σε κάποιο εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ (αν υπάρχει) ή λεξικό (όλο και σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη θα το βρεις), είναι πιθανό να το βρεις. Απλά, μιας και είναι Γαλλικός όρος, έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες για το αν έχει μεταφραστεί. Έχεις προθεσμία υποβολής; Για να ξέρω αν μπορώ να ψάξω με την ησυχία μου 

Edit: Για ρίξε μια ματιά και σ' αυτή τη σελίδα.


----------



## maraki35605

Έχω προθεσμία υποβολής, αλλά γενικώς ο χρόνος δεν με πιέζει. Εξάλλου μπορώ να κάνω και διορθώσεις εκ των υστέρων. Ευχαριστώ πάντως! Κι εγώ άμα βρω κάτι σχετικό περαιτέρω θα σας πω στο φόρουμ.


----------



## apmoy70

Γειά σας. Παρόλο που σας παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό, αποφάσισα να συμμετέχω σ'αυτή τη συζήτηση μια και είμαι μέλος σε ένα φόρουμ που ασχολείται με στρατιωτική ιστορία και αμυντικά θέματα. 
Λοιπόν, *Régiment de Marche* είναι πράγματι το σύνταγμα που συγκροτείται ad-hoc (πχ. αποκλειστικά από Μοίρες Τεθωρακισμένων) ή εξ ανάγκης (από υπολείμματα κατεστραμμένων μονάδων ή εθελοντές). Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί ως ταχυκίνητο Τεθωρακισμένο Σύνταγμα. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, απλώς ως Σύνταγμα Μάχης. Σήμερα πια, η ονομασία αυτή, δεν υποδηλώνει απολύτως τίποτα. Θεωρείται παράδοση στο Γαλλικό Στρατό να συνεχίζουν να ονομάζουν τις Ιστορικές μονάδες των Ελευθέρων Γάλλων που πολέμησαν τους Ναζί ως *Régiment de Marche* .
Όλα ξεκίνησαν από το Ιστορικό Σύνταγμα του Στρατηγού Leclerc, *Régiment de Marche du Tchad* . 
Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας, η ιδανική απόδοσή του στα Ελληνικά θα ήταν "Σύνταγμα Μάχης".
ΥΓ: Προς maraki35605-->το Σύνταγμα δεν είναι μεικτή μονάδα, είναι (συνήθως) σχηματισμός ανήκων αμιγώς σε όπλο ή σώμα (π.χ. Σύνταγμα Καταδρομών, Πεζικού, Εφοδιασμού-Μεταφορών κλπ), που περιέχει και υπομονάδες υποστηρικτικές. Ο μεικτός σχηματισμός που υποννοείς, είναι η Ταξιαρχία.


----------



## balgior

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ apmoy70 (μας ταλαιπώρησε λιγάκι το θέμα, απ' ότι κατάλαβες) και καλώς ήρθες!


----------

